# can foods trigger dissociation dp/dr ?



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Hi i was wondering weather anyone thinks certain foods could trigger episodes of depersonalization or derealization ? Maybe a stupid question but you never know . I guess im asking because as most of yous on here have had dp or dr chronic for over a year , and it becomes desperate for some answers . I just dont get this i was driving home and i looked at the sky and boom a strong episode of derealization just from looking at the sky WTF ????


----------



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

You can get it from food that has high levels of copper; such as mushrooms, dark chocolate, beef liver, etc. Well as far as I know anyway, many people have found this to be the cause of their DP/DR so they have gone on a copper detox and began to take zinc supplements and they have recovered.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Nobody actually really knows the answer to this....

BUT just like any other medical condition (mental or physical) eating healthy more than likely helps...As to how much it helps nobody knows...

DP in my opinion (and in the opinion of many shrinks and doctors ive seen over the years) is a chemical imbalance in the brains chemistry...Im sure if proper detailed research was carried out they would discover there are foods that could help correct this chemistry imbalance....Problem is that brain chemistry is extremely complicated and the study of it is in its infancy....

So!, Anyone who discovers that a certain food or diet relieves their DP has done so accidentally and there isnt any hard scientific evidence behind it....Its basically luck....The other thing is that everybody is different and we all have different physical and mental make ups....So what works for one doesnt necessarily work for another....

Thats exactly why meds that work for one dont work for another....And when it comes to medicines to treat mental ill health the doctors and scientists dont actually really know why this happens...They also cant really explain why most of these drugs help with mental health conditions for some but not for others....They just know they work through trial and error....

The other thing to note here is the Placebo Effect....There is a lot of evidence through scientific experiments that people can simply believe their diet or a medicine or exercise etc has improved their condition....I dont doubt this at all simply because I dont underestimate the power of the human mind.....I mean my mind has thrown all kinds of disturbing beliefs my way over the years that have been very very convincing...Whos to say a false belief cant work in a positive way as well...AND if it does I recommend stick with it!.......Cos God knows weve all tried many other ways to rid ourselves of this awful condition....


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Thanks for both you're replies much appreciated ☺ im just going to continue trying my best to keep busy and continue working out , eating healthy at times i get low and feel so dame angry that this is happening to me its so frustrating


----------



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

allison84 said:


> Thanks for both you're replies much appreciated ☺ im just going to continue trying my best to keep busy and continue working out , eating healthy at times i get low and feel so dame angry that this is happening to me its so frustrating


You will be fine. Good luck, it doesn't last forever. <3


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

allison84 said:


> Thanks for both you're replies much appreciated ☺ im just going to continue trying my best to keep busy and continue working out , eating healthy at times i get low and feel so dame angry that this is happening to me its so frustrating


Fighting it doesnt work ( At least it hasnt in my 20 plus years of having this crap)

But getting angry at it is absolutely allowed...

You are totally allowed to lose your temper from time to time when dealing with this f*****g b******t !!!....

And any body that tells you otherwise can go to hell as far as im concerned...

Funny how people who have little colds and flus and tummy aches are allowed to bitch and moan and be grumpy and its all very acceptable because they are "ILL"

But when we want to have a rant about how shit we feel its all pushed to one side or under the carpet....Friends, family, doctors....They are all guilty of it....Its sickening!


----------



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

eddy1886 said:


> Fighting it doesnt work ( At least it hasnt in my 20 plus years of having this crap)
> 
> But getting angry at it is absolutely allowed...
> 
> ...


I think getting angry actually helps it to be honest like I start having a meltdown over it but once that's over, my DR is decreased tonnes. It's weird. That's also how my emotions came back. I just felt so uncomfortable with my DR, that was the only thing I was feeling, and then I just went crazy, like crying, shouting and screaming and the next day I realised I wasn't emotionally numb anymore. It's odd how complex the human mind is.


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

I do suppress my emotions alot so thats interesting maybe i should lose it go crazy . Im also a people pleaser i always worry ive upset someone or i always stress that someone is angry with me im unsure why i care so much . Eddy wow 20 years that's such a long time has that been chronic for you or with breaks ? Thats absolutely terrible makes my one year seem like nothing , do you have a diagnosis or anxiety or depression if you dont mind me asking ☺


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Eddy also your right when i complain about these feelings its like im being over dramatic and looking for sympathy it makes me so mad . When i hear people complain about simple shit i think if you had whst i have just for one hour you would be blown away and wouldn't complain over stupid crap


----------



## RedSky (Jan 11, 2017)

Phocus said:


> I think getting angry actually helps it to be honest like I start having a meltdown over it but once that's over, my DR is decreased tonnes. It's weird. That's also how my emotions came back. I just felt so uncomfortable with my DR, that was the only thing I was feeling, and then I just went crazy, like crying, shouting and screaming and the next day I realised I wasn't emotionally numb anymore. It's odd how complex the human mind is.


I think it does as well, I hold everything in and I always have throughout my life (I think this may have helped give me DP) but when I finally snap and start yelling or breakdown and cry my eyes out I will feel better the next day, but getting mad, yelling, screaming, crying, ect makes me SUPER uncomfortable so my natural reflex is to not yet it happen. Sometimes I will force myself to vent though just so I can feel better, idk... I hate my body haha.


----------



## RedSky (Jan 11, 2017)

allison84 said:


> I do suppress my emotions alot so thats interesting maybe i should lose it go crazy . Im also a people pleaser i always worry ive upset someone or i always stress that someone is angry with me im unsure why i care so much . Eddy wow 20 years that's such a long time has that been chronic for you or with breaks ? Thats absolutely terrible makes my one year seem like nothing , do you have a diagnosis or anxiety or depression if you dont mind me asking ☺


Me 100%


----------

